

IppinKa - Connecting buyers and designers of great products - jeywalk
http://www.ippinka.com
IppinKa is a online store platform where people crowdbuy products in order to unlock them. Each person who buys a product is considered a backer for that product. In turn, the brand or designer has a chance to reward their backers.<p>IppinKa also runs a blog called Blog of Great Products (http://blog.ippinka.com), where products - not only those on its store - are featured.<p>Currently in testing stage and looking for early adopters to help test our platform.
======
jeywalk
comments welcome!

